# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Jak dać sobie radę?

## Pawelo

Witam.  
Mam u siebie pewną nietypową sytuację.  Otóż mam 20 lat i od dwóch lat mieszkam sam w domu.  Ojciec popełnił 10 lat temu samobójstwo a matka zmarła tydzień przed moją 18-tką przez nowotwór.  Mam młodszego brata który mieszka ze swoją ciocią.  Na początku nawet dobrze sobie radziłem. Dostawałem po rodzicach rentę,  chodziłem do szkoły.  Ale później miałem coraz większe wydatki.  Renty było 900 zł miesięcznie więc nie dużo. Za rachunki miesięcznie wydawałem średnio 400 zł.  500 zł na samo jedzienie na miesiąc to nie bardzo zadowalająca kwota.  Tym bardziej że nie tylko jedzienie trzeba wydawać ale też na opał bo mieszkam na wsi w domu jednorodzinnym. Do tego czasem coś się w domu zepsuje więc trzeba odkładać.  Praktycznie co miesiąc dochodziło do takich sytuacji że kompletnie nie miałem pieniędzy na długo przed rentą.  Nie miałem nawet na chleb i musiałem pożyczać.  Aktualnie skończyłem technikum i pracuje na budowie na wykończeniach. Proszę o poradę czy wytrzymam mieszkając sam.  Za szybko życie kazało mi dorosnąć a przedtem byłem naprawdę dziecinny i nierozważny i wątpię żeby dużo się zmieniło od tamtego czasu.  Tęsknię za czasami kiedy rodzice żyli i nigdy niczego mi nie brakowało. Coraz częściej się załamuje,  nie mam już sił. To wszystko potoczyło się za szybko. Miałem dziewczynę,  którą kochałem ale zerwała ze mną przez to że nie miałem dla niej czasu,  bo chodzę do pracy.  To jeszcze bardziej mnie dobiło.  Nie mam żadnych myśli samobójczych, nie mam z tym problemów ale ja po prostu jestem psychicznie wyczerpany. Proszę o jakieś rady. I z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość

----------


## Jaaa

Cześć  :Smile:  Jesteś bardzo dzielny, dobrze sobie radzisz, i to w tak młodym wieku. Na razie wiele ci nie poradzę, ale co mi tak na teraz przychodzi do głowy:

- możesz wynająć pokój w swoim domu komuś (np. studentowi, studentce) i mieć z tego dodatkową kasę oraz towarzystwo
- możesz iść na studia do miasta i zgłosić się po stypendium socjalne - dostaniesz zakwaterowanie w akademiku, będziesz miał czas i możliwości, by studiować i cieszyć się jeszcze w miarę beztroską młodością
- możesz zamieszkać u rodziny, płacić im jakąś nie za dużą kwotę ze swojego wynagrodzenia z pracy, mieć towarzystwo, mniej obowiązków związanych z prowadzeniem domu
- jako wakacje - możesz wyjechać na wolontariat za granicę (są takie, gdzie dają ci dach nad głową i wyżywienie za pracę)
- możesz chodzić na spotkania z osobami w twoim wieku z rozmaitymi problemami do ośrodka "psychologicznego", takie grupy wsparcia  :Smile: 
- możesz sprzedać dom i kupić sobie np. kawalerkę, a jeśliby ci coś jeszcze zostało z pieniędzy to mógłbyś je zainwestować w np. własny biznes albo odłożyć na konto, aby procentowały
- 500zł na miesiąc dla jednej osoby na jedzenie to bardzo dużo, najwyraźniej nie bardzo umiesz gotować tanio - poszukaj stron z prostymi, szybkimi przepisami na zdrowe i tanie potrawy, jest takich sporo, ogranicz albo wyeliminuj wydatki na rzeczy, które nie są niezbędne, np. drogie soki zastąp wodą i herbatą, zamiast mięsa zjedz czasem warzywa - makaron spaghetti z pomidorami i czosnkiem z dodatkiem bazylii, mniam, starcza na 2 dni a kosztuje grosze itd.

 :Smile:

----------


## PsychologWrocław

Witam.
Jest Pan młodym dorosłym, który faktycznie bardzo szybko został zdany na samego siebie. Z opisu można wyczytać, że radzi sobie Pan całkiem dobrze. Myślę, że nie każdy poradziłby sobie z samodzielnym prowadzeniem domu i ukończeniem szkoły technicznej. Następnie podjął Pan pracę i sam się utrzymuje. Jest Pan bardzo silnym i odpowiedzialnym mężczyzną.

Czasami jednak nawet u tych bardzo silnych osób zdarzają się chwile zwątpienie i wyczerpania.  Proszę zauważyć, że w Pana życiu nastąpił kolejny etap. Ukończył Pan szkołę i rozpoczął pracę zawodową. Związało się to zapewne ze stratą renty i jednocześnie wymusiło od Pana całkowitej niezależności finansowej. W życiu prywatnym również zaszły zmiany. Dużo się dzieje w jednym czasie, dlatego naturalne jest, że czuje Pan niepokój i zastanawia się czy sobie poradzi. Udowadniał Pan jednak wielokrotnie, że jest odpowiedzialny, zaradny i pracowity. 
Napisał Pan " Proszę o poradę czy wytrzymam mieszkając sam". Obawiam się, że na to pytanie tylko Pan może odpowiedzieć. Z pewnością podejmie Pan decyzję, która będzie dla Pana najkorzystniejsza.

Warto spróbować trochę ustabilizować sytuację, zastanowić się, czego Panu brakuje do poczucia bezpieczeństwa i poradzenia sobie w tej sytuacji. 

Ja jestem zwolennikiem planowania i ustalania celu. 
Gdy mamy cel i plan jego realizacji, to ładnie stabilizuje sytuację. Staje się ona jasna i klarowna.
Mam cel, do którego dążę, mam dokładnie opracowany plany, skupiam się w tym tygodniu na tym i na tym.

Powyżej w komentarzu "Jaaa” napisał kilka podpowiedzi, które faktycznie mogą być fajnym rozwiązaniem w niektórych sytuacjach.

Życzę powodzenia i pozdrawiam.

----------


## szaman.ka

Mam takie pytanie: Czy znasz podstawy jakiegoś języka? Może mógłbyś wyjechać za granicę do pracy.Masz jakichś znajomych, którzy wyjechali?  Tutaj, na budowie na czarno pracujesz czy legalnie?  Miałbyś szansę więcej tam zarobić i nauczyć się czegoś nowego, obyć w świecie.  Jakie masz wykształcenie z tego technikum- jaką specjalność zrobiłeś?

----------

